# Created FAMP server from scratch, but mysql_secure_installation is missing



## sean137 (Jan 26, 2022)

Following my notes that worked previously, I installed:

pkg install mysql80-client mysql80-server

then tried to run:

mysql_secure_installation

but it fails with "Command not found".  Indeed I find nothing with:

find / -iname mysql_secure_installation

Yet there's a man page for mysql_secure_installation!

I use my own poudriere server, so thought maybe some option in the port changed where mysql_secure_installation is not added by default, but I can find nothing.

Anyone know why it might be missing!?

Thanks.


----------



## sean137 (Jan 27, 2022)

So I just created a brand new VM, did *not* point it to my poudriere server and installed just `pkg install mysql80-client mysql80-server` and still:

```
root@test:/home/test #    mysql_secure_installation
mysql_secure_installation: Command not found.
```


----------



## sean137 (Jan 27, 2022)

With the MySQL 5.7 package I get `mysql_secure_installation` as expected, so I'm pretty sure this is a bug and created:






						261521 – databases/mysql80-server: Does not install LOCALBASE/bin/mysql_secure_installation
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

